# 14 weeks old pup ear went down



## Hachicho

I have a 14 weeks old puppy his ears were up until last week all of the sudden one of his ear went down I have another puppy I think he might be biting on his ear. Also he is teething I was wondering what could?ve been. Attached 2 pictures one when his ears were up and one when it went down. Let me know what u guys think or what should I do thanks


----------



## Femfa

It's normal ear development. It should go back up.


----------



## Sunsilver

When I got my female, Star, at 12 weeks, both ears were up. Within the next 2 weeks, they both fell down, and did not reliably stay up until she was around 9 months old.

Since the ears have been up already, don't worry! They will come up again but you may need to be very patient!

He has big ears -rule of thumb, the larger the ears, the longer they take to go up permanently!


----------



## az_girl

Super normal. Our breeder says they go up and down for months before settling in the up position .


----------



## camperbc

Yes as others have said, this is a perfectly normal thing with these pups. Just yesterday our Sheba, whose ears had been standing at attention for quite some time, suddenly had one go instantly floppy after she had spent a grand total of 3 seconds scratching it. It immediately lost its ability to stand up, and she was right back to looking like a youngster again. Amazing just how sensitive these ears are at this early stage. It happens to most of these dogs... just when you think they are up to stay, they are not! It's all part of growing up. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## wolfstraum

teething - to strengthen cartilage, many people add cottage cheese to their diet (calcium)....also chewing on raw chicken thighs/quarters will strengthen their jaw muscles, helping them support the ears.

Lee


----------



## camperbc

wolfstraum said:


> teething - to strengthen cartilage, many people add cottage cheese to their diet (calcium)....also chewing on raw chicken thighs/quarters will strengthen their jaw muscles, helping them support the ears.
> Lee


Or just give them some chew toys, as this will do the very same thing... strengthen their jaw muscles, thus strengthening the cartilage in their ears. But when the ears come up, most people are not prepared for when they inevitably turn floppy again, and they begin to think their dog is destined to having floppy ears for all of eternity. When these pups are just 2 - 4 months old, their ears may stand up, but they are extremely delicate, so no need to be alarmed if they come back down any moment as a result of a simple touch, scratch, etc. It's going to happen. But in the end, 99% will have erect ears come adulthood, so no worries. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------

